# carpet odor



## ka2zesmi786 (Feb 14, 2009)

ok so i was cleaning out my tank and i had a pretty big spill. a couple days later i notice that there is this certain odor coming from my carpet. What is the best method of removing this odor?


----------



## ka2zesmi786 (Feb 14, 2009)

i'm actually looking for a particular product. have any in mind?


----------



## Curator (Feb 18, 2009)

wet dry vacs meant for carpet work, plus they kick ass, my friend got a bissel or hoever theya re spelled, and the carpet looks brand new,lol... plus got out all the weird pet smells and stains... he bought it originally though cause his dog projectile shat all over my brand new carpet after he insisted it was ok that the dog came in, and that it was completely trained and there wouldnt be a problem...lol... that thing cleaned it up perfect, youd never know it happened...


----------



## PaulineMi (Apr 3, 2008)

There are carpet cleaning products that kill pet odors. Probably could find something in Drs. Foster and Smith dog/cat section on their website.


----------



## Fishguy28 (Feb 5, 2007)

The problem may not be the carpet itself, if you think about it the pad is a giant sponge. Any liquid spilled soaks in and stays long enough for mold and mildew to grow causing odor. If your tank is in a basement where the carpet is possibly glued down the mold and mildew can grow on top of the glue or concrete if it's a parimeter glue job. Try a mold and mildew killer first(be sure to test it on a small inconspicuous spot though). If you don't get rid of the source the odor will keep coming back.


----------



## Curator (Feb 18, 2009)

thats why steam cleaning carpet vacs, especially if you make sure to get a really good one (on average will cost you between $70-$150 depending on the type you get) will solve the problem permanently, and be really useful in other situations as well, not to mention ,you dont have the issue of tossing a bunch of poison on your floor...


----------



## ka2zesmi786 (Feb 14, 2009)

cool well i do have a steamer but for hard floors. maybe i can use that along with a carpet shampooing vac. thanks everyone.


----------



## Curator (Feb 18, 2009)

well, I wouldnt suggest using anything on your carpet that isnt specifically made for carpet, unless you dont care to much about your carpet, then id say go for it,lol... but if your steamer is made just for hard floors, and you dont want to risk destroying your carpet, then id suggest not using it... My friend steam cleaner was meant specifically for carpet...


----------



## football mom (Feb 19, 2006)

Nature's Miracle. You can buy it at Petsmart, or most any pet store.


----------



## rennsport2011 (Oct 21, 2013)

You need to have a wet/dry vac on hand, or buy yourself a carpet cleaner that can suck up most of the moisture from the carpet. What you are smelling is likely mildew, and possibly mould... not good.


----------



## Mr Chromedome (Feb 12, 2013)

is there a reason for resurrecting a 5 year old thread? Methinks I smell a spammer.


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

Mr Chromedome said:


> is there a reason for resurrecting a 5 year old thread? Methinks I smell a spammer.


There was one but now they are gone, poof!


----------



## chopsteeks (Jul 23, 2013)

White vinegar and water. Use this instead of a carpet cleaner, very effective.


----------



## noddy (Nov 20, 2006)

Lol, as the kids say.


----------



## noddy (Nov 20, 2006)

noddy said:


> Lol, as the kids say.


Not sure how to delete or edit this. I meant to report it as spam.


----------

